# Feynman on God



## The Greatest Sum (Sep 4, 2012)

The science thread sparked my interest in re-watching some of my favorite clips of Richard Feynman on youtube. I've always appreciated how a man of his intellect explains things so simply, and I'd recommend any scientific-minded folk watch "The Pleasure of Finding Things Out" (pretty sure it's on youtube). Anyway, this short clip expresses his outlook on "knowing all the answers to mysteries of the universe" so to speak. Thoughts?


----------



## drippin' rock (Sep 5, 2012)

Doubting and asking.  Two very healthy aspects of the human condition.


----------



## ted_BSR (Sep 6, 2012)

I finally had a chance to watch the video. He basically said, "I don't know, and I am not afraid of that."

My take is not scientific. I don’t now, and I am not afraid of that, because I have faith that God knows, and I follow Him. I am not afraid either.


----------

